# help all input needed



## UGAfan12 (Feb 21, 2014)

hey guys, this is the second time this has happened to me and im getting worried 
my bike is a 2013 foreman with a lift and some tires 
so ill be riding and the dash will start blinking (as in its losing power, not blinking) it goes in little spurts ill lose display, than it will just cut off i just loose power too everything, now i would this this is electrical completely -but at the same time the dash starts cutting off it backfires and sometimes it feels like its loosing compression sometimes- is this because its losing power and therefor its not getting the right amount of fuel from injectors? or could it be internal?. another note- i only went below the exhaust once and it wasnt "right" before this started happening i kept it pegged too when going deep, also you should know eariler in this bikes life it got a LITTLE bit of water in the intake and in the airbox but this was at 15 hours now im at 33hrs and i did a oil change after(but honestly i wouldn't take that into consideration. WHEN IT DOES CUT OFF ITS ABOUT 15 MIN TILL I GET POWER AGAIN THAN IT WILL STILL ACT A LITTLE FUNKY , i have noticed this second time it was worse and it kept flashing and having the wrong amount of fuel on the way home (the first time i kept riding through water for a lil bit and rode home and it did not act funky) so some of my questions for you wise guys out there is as follows- 
-is it electrical or is it mechanical (inside engine) 
- has this ever happened to you guys before? 
-any ideas on what could be happening? 

thank you guys i tried to provide as much info as possible!! 
ANY INPUT HELPS


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'd start by opening each electrical connection and inspecting for water or mud. Then clean and use some dielectric grease on the o rings and reconnecting them. It sounds like something is getting wet to me. Even pull the spark plug wire and put a little dielectric grease in the spark plug boot. Make sure your cables are tight on your battery too. You can't have any corrosion on the battery connections. With the bike being fuel injected, the electrical has to be water tight or your gonna have problems.


----------

